# Driving from Loe to Chiang Mai



## ramjet1953 (2 mo ago)

Hi, there!

I need to renew my Australian passport next year and would rather go to Chiang Mai to do it instead of Bangkok.
Does anyone know what the roads are like between Loe and Chiang Mai?
I had a look on a Highway Atlas and perhaps the best rouute would be to travel west on Highway 12 to Tak and then head north on Highway 1 to Lampang, west to Lamphun on Highway 11 and then to Chiang Mai.
It would be nice to have my car with me, as I can easily get to the consulate and also have a look around.
Would it be better to take a bus instead?

Regards,
Roger


----------

